# Double stuffed Pizza Fattie



## minnox (Oct 9, 2013)

I am a long time stalker and I felt it was time to sign up.

But I think I need F.A. Fatties anonymous I am a addict.

This was my recent twist on the Fattie, Rolled out the sausage and added pizza sauce and mozzarella cheese then coated the outside with Italian seasoning then smoked it for 2 hours at 250. now here is the twist after a rest period I rolled out Pillsbury pizza dough and laid down more pizza sauce and mozzarella and added some peperoni and then baked it in the oven. It was awesome!!!













pf1.jpeg



__ minnox
__ Oct 9, 2013


















pf2.jpeg



__ minnox
__ Oct 9, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 9, 2013)

That looks like a super stuffed smoked calzone!!! Great job!!!


----------



## miamirick (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm calling papa john now    Need some pizza now


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my that looks great! I see one of those in my future SOON!


----------



## minnox (Oct 10, 2013)

I also did one without the peperoni and wrapped it with Pillsbury crescent rolls. Tasted great but did not look to good. The crescent rolls did not stretch out enough to completely wrap the fattie.

This weekend I might try a beef wrapped around bacon and mac and cheese, or another idea is to use pork and stuff it with stove top slice it up and serve with gravy!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 10, 2013)

Minnox said:


> pf1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















That Fatty is the Bomb!


----------

